# Recovered after 5 years! Here's exactly how



## Jordi95

After 5 years and a lot of research, I finally cured my Dp/Dr. The following video basically sums exactly up what I did, in easy steps:






Good luck!


----------



## Broken

Good video. Strangely I have tried all these things at some point and found them all helpful. I am back on CBD again and using the vape as it is the most cost effective and quickest way to use it. Also have hemp tea everyday which has a small amount of CBD in.

I try to stretch daily and as you say the psoas in particular is what you want to stretch out. I also meditate daily. I was jogging 10K recently and might try to attempt it again.

Weirdly I have started dreaming regularly recently. I am unsure if it is a beneficial way to process emotions and trauma but it seems correlated in my experience of having a better nights sleep. Unsure if that is related to the imipramine I have been taken for 5 weeks or the CBD (although they did start with the CBD so that is most likely). Is that something you noticed?


----------



## Jordi95

Broken said:


> Good video. Strangely I have tried all these things at some point and found them all helpful. I am back on CBD again and using the vape as it is the most cost effective and quickest way to use it. Also have hemp tea everyday which has a small amount of CBD in.
> 
> I try to stretch daily and as you say the psoas in particular is what you want to stretch out. I also meditate daily. I was jogging 10K recently and might try to attempt it again.
> 
> Weirdly I have started dreaming regularly recently. I am unsure if it is a beneficial way to process emotions and trauma but it seems correlated in my experience of having a better nights sleep. Unsure if that is related to the imipramine I have been taken for 5 weeks or the CBD (although they did start with the CBD so that is most likely). Is that something you noticed?


Thanks! Indeed, all these things are the ones that helped me the most, I obviously also tried a lottttt of other things that didn't work.

About the dreams, I recognise that for sure, my dreams were/are very intense as well when having a good night of sleep, for me it's also a mystery if it's because of processing trauma/emotions, or just the CBD. I do know that you tend to dream more intense when sleeping with CBD, but I had/have intense dreams as well when I only take CBD in the morning.

Anyway, good luck recovering!


----------



## Broken

Awesome that you confirmed that for me. Is CBD the only 'medication' that you take then? I am also on imipramine at the moment which has proven helpful. I think the amygdala is just set to PTSD level hypervigilence. So this is overwhelming to take in and it feels like my senses aren't filtered and one thing always takes priority over others without me being involved with what I pay attention to.

It feels as though with the CBD, imipramine and better sleep that things are calming and I can be more aware of multiple things happening at once. Have you found this?


----------



## 35467

I will give CBD a chance and have ordered 900.mg that should arrive in a few days from Germany. I think the daily dose for anxiety is around 15-30.mg a day.

CBD can partly block for the dissociative effect of THC.

CBD can also partly block for the symptoms of depersonalisation in healthy humans given ketamine:

Abstract

Background

Interactions between glutamatergic and endocannabinoid systems may contribute to schizophrenia, dissociative states, and other psychiatric conditions. Cannabidiol (CBD), a cannabinoid-1/2 (CB1/2) receptor weak partial agonist or antagonist, may play a role in the treatment of schizophrenia.

Objective

This study tested the hypothesis that CBD would attenuate the behavioral effects of the NMDA receptor antagonist, ketamine, in healthy human subjects.

Methods

Ten male healthy volunteers were evaluated twice in a randomized order. In both sessions they received ketamine (bolus of 0.26 mg/kg/1 min followed by IV infusion of 0.25 mg/kg over 30 min) preceded by either CBD (600 mg) or placebo. Psychopathology was assessed using the Brief Psychiatric Rating Scale (BPRS) and the CADSS (Clinician Administered Dissociative States Scale) at regular intervals from 30 min before to 90 min after ketamine administration.

Results

CBD significantly augmented the activating effects of ketamine, as measured by the activation subscales of the BPRS. However, CBD also showed a non-significant trend to reduce ketamine-induced depersonalization, as measured by the CADSS.

Conclusion

These data describe a complex pattern of psychopharmacologic interactions between CBD and ketamine at the doses of each agent studied in this experiment.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0278584610004161


----------



## Cali123

Yeah I tried cbd, plus cbd brand and it did helps slightly with anxiety and slightly dp but not too noticable. It was the capsules but I ordered green roads oil and hoping it could help a bit better.


----------



## Jordi95

Broken said:


> Awesome that you confirmed that for me. Is CBD the only 'medication' that you take then? I am also on imipramine at the moment which has proven helpful. I think the amygdala is just set to PTSD level hypervigilence. So this is overwhelming to take in and it feels like my senses aren't filtered and one thing always takes priority over others without me being involved with what I pay attention to.
> 
> It feels as though with the CBD, imipramine and better sleep that things are calming and I can be more aware of multiple things happening at once. Have you found this?


Yes, it's not really a 'medication', but a suplement, but I never took real/other medications indeed. To be honest I'm not familiar with imipramine or other meds, I didn't use meds because I think they can trigger Dp/Dr indeed. But good to hear the CBD is calming you down! Yes, I found this aswell. I go to a very crowded University, which always made my dp/dr worse, but when I take/took CBD before I go, I'm way more calm and focussed. It's the best working supplement for me, and I've tried A LOT.


----------



## Jordi95

Mayer-Gross said:


> I will give CBD a chance and have ordered 900.mg that should arrive in a few days from Germany. I think the daily dose for anxiety is around 15-30.mg a day.
> 
> CBD can partly block for the dissociative effect of THC.
> 
> CBD can also partly block for the symptoms of depersonalisation in healthy humans given ketamine:
> 
> Abstract
> Background
> 
> Interactions between glutamatergic and endocannabinoid systems may contribute to schizophrenia, dissociative states, and other psychiatric conditions. Cannabidiol (CBD), a cannabinoid-1/2 (CB1/2) receptor weak partial agonist or antagonist, may play a role in the treatment of schizophrenia.
> 
> Objective
> 
> This study tested the hypothesis that CBD would attenuate the behavioral effects of the NMDA receptor antagonist, ketamine, in healthy human subjects.
> 
> Methods
> 
> Ten male healthy volunteers were evaluated twice in a randomized order. In both sessions they received ketamine (bolus of 0.26 mg/kg/1 min followed by IV infusion of 0.25 mg/kg over 30 min) preceded by either CBD (600 mg) or placebo. Psychopathology was assessed using the Brief Psychiatric Rating Scale (BPRS) and the CADSS (Clinician Administered Dissociative States Scale) at regular intervals from 30 min before to 90 min after ketamine administration.
> 
> Results
> 
> CBD significantly augmented the activating effects of ketamine, as measured by the activation subscales of the BPRS. However, CBD also showed a non-significant trend to reduce ketamine-induced depersonalization, as measured by the CADSS.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> These data describe a complex pattern of psychopharmacologic interactions between CBD and ketamine at the doses of each agent studied in this experiment.
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0278584610004161


Good to hear you're going to try it! For the best dosage, it's also a matter of finding what works best for YOU, by trying out.

Exactly, interesting info on CBD!


----------



## Jordi95

Cali123 said:


> Yeah I tried cbd, plus cbd brand and it did helps slightly with anxiety and slightly dp but not too noticable. It was the capsules but I ordered green roads oil and hoping it could help a bit better.


It mainly helps with general/social anxiety, which causes Dp. The caps you took might had a too low dosage, oil may help better indeed. Find the perfect dosage by trying out. Good luck!


----------



## Broken

That's cool that it helps you and that is a good study. I have always suspected that CBD had this affect. I saw a study once that said that weed with a good CBD/THC ratio made people less paranoid / psychotic / dissociated.

I also made a previous thread where I suspected THC affected kappa opioid receptors downstream and CBD may well oppose this. So it is good to see more potential studies backing up my theory. The theory was that if THC caused me to have dissociative symptoms or what I thought 'being high' was like (it isn't for other people) then CBD could potentially reverse this.

I also went onto say that the claustrum supposedly links many regions of the brain and is suggested to be involved with consciousness. It also has a high number of kappa opioid receptors.

Just googled another study:

"we studied the effects of claustrum lesions and loss of consciousness on long-term cognitive abilities. Claustrum damage was associated with the duration, but not frequency, of loss of consciousness, indicating that the claustrum may have an important role in regaining, but not maintaining, consciousness"

Could explain why we all feel half awake or as everyone says life is 'like a dream'. Anyway, all signs point to this working and I am glad I am back on CBD. Vaping is the most cost affective way to do it as you technically get less mg, but more gets in the blood stream. And drink hemp tea! It has 1-2% CBD in and is super cheap


----------



## 35467

I have seen several videos primarily from the US with people who suffers with social anxiety, generalised anxiety and panic. Many feel a relaxing effect at once and they also sleep much deeper with a better sleep quality. I think it have some effect on the parasympathetic system and opens it up. The best way to administer CBD it with an oil under the tongue. If it is taken as pills it might reduce what comes into the blood stream. There are people with anxiety who could feel any effect at all. It could be related to dose, the brand and the time,- or they might be refectory to it. At a danish anxiety forum one said she had tried diffrent brand but a Schweiz brand was the best. I might try that if there is no response to that I have ordered. If there is a response I think i will try to do HRV training to stimulate the parasympathetic system/vagus nerve in addition to that. HRV has been found to be disrupted in DP.I will start with 10.mg one a day and move up to 30.mg a day.


----------



## Broken

The sleep! Yeh my sleep is WAYYY better, I have vivid dreams as well and notice that I am more physically relaxed. I think this is where my improvement will come from. I tried the oil and the vape has a more instant affect on me. I am unsure if the oil was perhaps more sustained, but the taste became too much in the end.

HRV training? I am unsure of this one... I know heart rate variability is associated with stress etc but I think there are better ways to calm the sympathetic nervous system. Mainly CBD and meds, but meditation, gentle long exercise, being in nature (I think).

I have had a stomach bug this week so really got off track, but the day before there was a moment of almost aha! and the DP seemed to go. It was literally a blink and gone, and was more to do with my hearing than my vision. It felt as though I could hear out of both ears at once (sounds weird I know).

But does anyone else feel as though other senses (not just vision) are 2 dimensional like hearing, emotion, touch ie the body? Even taste and smell aren't as rich or strong as they used to be. But these things have also improved a lot recently.

Anyway I waffled here, but the Imipramine and CBD seem to be giving me progress and olive oil and fish oil really seem to be helping me build bridges between the holes in my head


----------



## 35467

Broken said:


> That's cool that it helps you and that is a good study. I have always suspected that CBD had this affect. I saw a study once that said that weed with a good CBD/THC ratio made people less paranoid / psychotic / dissociated.
> 
> I also made a previous thread where I suspected THC affected kappa opioid receptors downstream and CBD may well oppose this. So it is good to see more potential studies backing up my theory. The theory was that if THC caused me to have dissociative symptoms or what I thought 'being high' was like (it isn't for other people) then CBD could potentially reverse this.
> 
> I also went onto say that the claustrum supposedly links many regions of the brain and is suggested to be involved with consciousness. It also has a high number of kappa opioid receptors.
> 
> Just googled another study:
> 
> "we studied the effects of claustrum lesions and loss of consciousness on long-term cognitive abilities. Claustrum damage was associated with the duration, but not frequency, of loss of consciousness, indicating that the claustrum may have an important role in regaining, but not maintaining, consciousness"
> 
> Could explain why we all feel half awake or as everyone says life is 'like a dream'. Anyway, all signs point to this working and I am glad I am back on CBD. Vaping is the most cost affective way to do it as you technically get less mg, but more gets in the blood stream. And drink hemp tea! It has 1-2% CBD in and is super cheap


More here;

"The claustrum's proposed role in consciousness is supported by the effect and target localization of Salvia divinorum " https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3935397/


----------



## Broken

Yes! I have read this one before and even tried salvia to try and affect my kappa receptors. I did get some affect at first and DR weirdly seemed better. But I seemed to be a 'salvia hard head' I think they are called (I couldn't get high / the effects off it). So I don't know if that means my receptors are downregulated or what it means exactly... I even had a couple of plants at one point.

But yeh salvia seems to literally cause extreme DP where people think they are chairs etc in the room, their consciousness literally shifts. But it just didn't affect me. Probably for the best though as it may well have worsened the situation. CBD seems far less extreme. Shame there aren't any salvia microdose studies though, as people report an antidepressant affect for a few days after, much like after magic mushrooms, the 'afterglow' affect


----------



## Cali123

Broken said:


> The sleep! Yeh my sleep is WAYYY better, I have vivid dreams as well and notice that I am more physically relaxed. I think this is where my improvement will come from. I tried the oil and the vape has a more instant affect on me. I am unsure if the oil was perhaps more sustained, but the taste became too much in the end.
> 
> HRV training? I am unsure of this one... I know heart rate variability is associated with stress etc but I think there are better ways to calm the sympathetic nervous system. Mainly CBD and meds, but meditation, gentle long exercise, being in nature (I think).
> 
> I have had a stomach bug this week so really got off track, but the day before there was a moment of almost aha! and the DP seemed to go. It was literally a blink and gone, and was more to do with my hearing than my vision. It felt as though I could hear out of both ears at once (sounds weird I know).
> 
> But does anyone else feel as though other senses (not just vision) are 2 dimensional like hearing, emotion, touch ie the body? Even taste and smell aren't as rich or strong as they used to be. But these things have also improved a lot recently.
> Anyway I waffled here, but the Imipramine and CBD seem to be giving me progress and olive oil and fish oil really seem to be helping me build bridges between the holes in my head


Yeah I have those same symptoms. It's not noticeable when I don't focus on it but you know, we're all finding ways to help our recovery lol


----------



## Jordi95

Interesting info about CBD, awesome to hear it works well for some of you as well!

I use a full spectrum CBD (intstead of isolate), which contains all sorts of CBD-components, for maximum effect. I've even read that you can't build tolerance to CBD. You can for THC, because it binds to your receptors, but not for CBD people say. I have to say, the calming effect I felt in the beginning is a bit less now, but I think it works very subtle now, it keeps me calm in situations in which I would get anxious if I didn't took CBD. I REALLY think CBD has a realll potent/powerfull healing effect on MANY things. I even heard stories that it could cure things like cancer, but the gouvrement doesn't want people to know about it because they make money with normal medicines. In how far that's true I don't know, but I do believe it can substitute a LOT of meds.


----------



## Jordi95

Broken said:


> The sleep! Yeh my sleep is WAYYY better, I have vivid dreams as well and notice that I am more physically relaxed. I think this is where my improvement will come from. I tried the oil and the vape has a more instant affect on me. I am unsure if the oil was perhaps more sustained, but the taste became too much in the end.
> 
> HRV training? I am unsure of this one... I know heart rate variability is associated with stress etc but I think there are better ways to calm the sympathetic nervous system. Mainly CBD and meds, but meditation, gentle long exercise, being in nature (I think).
> 
> I have had a stomach bug this week so really got off track, but the day before there was a moment of almost aha! and the DP seemed to go. It was literally a blink and gone, and was more to do with my hearing than my vision. It felt as though I could hear out of both ears at once (sounds weird I know).
> 
> But does anyone else feel as though other senses (not just vision) are 2 dimensional like hearing, emotion, touch ie the body? Even taste and smell aren't as rich or strong as they used to be. But these things have also improved a lot recently.
> 
> Anyway I waffled here, but the Imipramine and CBD seem to be giving me progress and olive oil and fish oil really seem to be helping me build bridges between the holes in my head


Good to hear your sleeping is improving! For the taste of the oil: The tastes differs per brand, I first had a brand that was very nasty, then I found one that tastes way better. If it's too nasty, just try to keep in 1 to 2 minutes under your tongue, and then rinse with water/something to drink. If it's only a nasty taste for 2 minutes, which will give you calmness for the rest of the day or so, it's totally worth it!

Keep me updated on your progress buddy!


----------



## Jordi95

Mayer-Gross said:


> I have seen several videos primarily from the US with people who suffers with social anxiety, generalised anxiety and panic. Many feel a relaxing effect at once and they also sleep much deeper with a better sleep quality. I think it have some effect on the parasympathetic system and opens it up. The best way to administer CBD it with an oil under the tongue. If it is taken as pills it might reduce what comes into the blood stream. There are people with anxiety who could feel any effect at all. It could be related to dose, the brand and the time,- or they might be refectory to it. At a danish anxiety forum one said she had tried diffrent brand but a Schweiz brand was the best. I might try that if there is no response to that I have ordered. If there is a response I think i will try to do HRV training to stimulate the parasympathetic system/vagus nerve in addition to that. HRV has been found to be disrupted in DP.I will start with 10.mg one a day and move up to 30.mg a day.


I've seen a lottttt of video's and stories from people who REALLY benefit as well from CBD indeed.

If the brand you ordered doesn't do anything, you can even try a even higher dosage, as you can't overdose on CBD, and the perfect dosages differs from person to person.

Let me know how the CBD is doing for you!


----------



## Broken

*you can't overdose on CBD lol Don't like to correct grammar but I'm sure that's what you meant, just in case someone is reading about CBD for the first time


----------



## Jordi95

Broken said:


> *you can't overdose on CBD lol Don't like to correct grammar but I'm sure that's what you meant, just in case someone is reading about CBD for the first time


Sorry, you're right , was a typ mistake of me indeed







. Editted it into can'T.


----------



## Jordi95

*For everyone: since there was so many interest in CBD oil, I've added a complete CBD guide video in the 1st post.*


----------



## Cali123

Which cbd brand did you use? Sorry if you mentioned it, I don’t see it


----------



## Jordi95

Cali123 said:


> Which cbd brand did you use? Sorry if you mentioned it, I don't see it


No problem, I didn't mention it. But it's a Dutch brand i'm using (i'm from Holland), that's only available here. But there are a lot of good brands, check out reviews/ratings from brands in your own country to find a good one, because there's a lot of difference in quality.


----------



## Cali123

Broken said:


> The sleep! Yeh my sleep is WAYYY better, I have vivid dreams as well and notice that I am more physically relaxed. I think this is where my improvement will come from. I tried the oil and the vape has a more instant affect on me. I am unsure if the oil was perhaps more sustained, but the taste became too much in the end.
> 
> HRV training? I am unsure of this one... I know heart rate variability is associated with stress etc but I think there are better ways to calm the sympathetic nervous system. Mainly CBD and meds, but meditation, gentle long exercise, being in nature (I think).
> 
> I have had a stomach bug this week so really got off track, but the day before there was a moment of almost aha! and the DP seemed to go. It was literally a blink and gone, and was more to do with my hearing than my vision. It felt as though I could hear out of both ears at once (sounds weird I know).
> 
> But does anyone else feel as though other senses (not just vision) are 2 dimensional like hearing, emotion, touch ie the body? Even taste and smell aren't as rich or strong as they used to be. But these things have also improved a lot recently.
> Anyway I waffled here, but the Imipramine and CBD seem to be giving me progress and olive oil and fish oil really seem to be helping me build bridges between the holes in my head


Do you know why you have 2d like hearing.. I feel like I do as well but it's been a month because I had a cold and then had muffled ears. So things sound 2d like but I can hear everything well


----------



## Broken

Not really. I like to think of these things as higher processing for the mind. Making the world 3D is projected from the mind, our eyes have a flat lens that receives light. Same with sound (I have no idea how it makes sound seem three dimensional). The sense of self is higher processing as is emotion and understanding language (which I suffer with with DP). I think these are shut down in the stress response as they aren't needed in an emergency.

I zone out and miss things and a busy social environment is a nightmare to filter out what is relevant and what isn't. Like you say I can hear everything well, it just seems 2D. Our sense of self is numbed so the subject object relationship with our environment is off, so maybe it is hard for the mind to conceptualise a 3D environment when that network is turned off or not functioning right. There have been moments in the last month where I get a strange ringing in my ears and for a moment it goes and then I can hear '3D' for a moment... and then it goes. Whether that is the CBD or Imipramine I don't know, and it has only been fleeting moments.. but socialising has become easier for me


----------



## Jackk11

I think I’m gonna get some CBD oil in the future. Although I can get to sleep fine but maybe it can do something for my other symptoms.


----------



## Cali123

Oh okay I see! But I believe mine is happening from a cold & also anxiety/stress. Since I’ve had colds before but this never happened before until recently.. I’ve ordered my cbd that I’ve used before and helped, it should be coming today. I’ve tried green toads and felt like it didn’t help at all but it could of been too low of a dose, so we’ll see lol


----------



## Broken

Ok well congestion can affect hearing. Sinuses and all that are interconnected. Having a cold makes all my DP/DR symptoms generally worse. Good luck with the CBD, hope it helps!


----------



## Jordi95

Jackk11 said:


> I think I'm gonna get some CBD oil in the future. Although I can get to sleep fine but maybe it can do something for my other symptoms.


You should definitely try some CBD, I absolutly love it, and it's not only for sleep. I don't use it for sleep as well, but take it when going to a crowded place (like school or gym), to stay calm. So I use it for social anxiety and anxiety in general, and it works great like that.


----------



## Jordi95

Cali123 said:


> Oh okay I see! But I believe mine is happening from a cold & also anxiety/stress. Since I've had colds before but this never happened before until recently.. I've ordered my cbd that I've used before and helped, it should be coming today. I've tried green toads and felt like it didn't help at all but it could of been too low of a dose, so we'll see lol


If it's because of anxiety, CBD can help for sure indeed. Good luck, let us know!


----------



## bintuae

This is not true. Not all sufferers of DP have anxiety to go with it. In my case, it's emotional numbness. Whenever I experience even little emotions esp pleasure, I feel alive, human, myself. I feel connected with people and the world. Meditation is also very bad for me as it quiets my mind so much (which is already blank) and numbs me even further, that I feel like I don't exist anymore.


----------



## snagglegrub

I've tried CBD in low and high doses through smoking, vaping, and tincture. Never noticed much effect from it. Has anyone else had this issue and found a certain form/brand/dosage that actually works for them?


----------



## Jordi95

bintuae said:


> This is not true. Not all sufferers of DP have anxiety to go with it. In my case, it's emotional numbness. Whenever I experience even little emotions esp pleasure, I feel alive, human, myself. I feel connected with people and the world. Meditation is also very bad for me as it quiets my mind so much (which is already blank) and numbs me even further, that I feel like I don't exist anymore.


Then your DpDr probably comes from depression. DpDr is always a respond to another mental disease. Most of the times it's anxiety/stress, but depression etc. are also possible. If you don't like meditation then don't do it, but for a lot of people it helps a lot.


----------



## Jordi95

snagglegrub said:


> I've tried CBD in low and high doses through smoking, vaping, and tincture. Never noticed much effect from it. Has anyone else had this issue and found a certain form/brand/dosage that actually works for them?


Some people react better to it than others. If you really tried different ways of taking it, different brands and different doses (also high ones), you probably don't react as good to it as other people do. Or maybe it works very subtle for you (it keeps you calm in situations you would be anxious if you didn't take it, but you don't feel a "calm wave" kicking in or something).


----------



## bintuae

Jordi95 said:


> Then your DpDr probably comes from depression. DpDr is always a respond to another mental disease. Most of the times it's anxiety/stress, but depression etc. are also possible. If you don't like meditation then don't do it, but for a lot of people it helps a lot.


Thanks for telling me this. It's good to know where mine stems from. I had doubts that it's from my depression as many articles (my pdoc does too) associate dp with either anxiety or trauma.


----------



## Jordi95

bintuae said:


> Thanks for telling me this. It's good to know where mine stems from. I had doubts that it's from my depression as many articles (my pdoc does too) associate dp with either anxiety or trauma.


You're welcome. Exactly, it's important to recognize where it comes from, to treat it better.


----------

